# where can i get molded carpet!!



## li'l Hustler (Sep 2, 2005)

hey every one its been a long time since i have written on here because someone ran into the bed of my truck and dented it all up then i went to yuma A.Z and i broke my leg so now i need to put carpet into my almost compleated truck. sorry i cant get any pictures on here because it some how wont let me.. anyways yeah i have been searching for some place where i can get molded carpet for my truck and i havent found any where..if someone knows of a web site where they have carpet sets for a '76 datsun 620 std cab that would be great.

thank you 
merced (aka li'l Hustler.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

ask an upholstery shop, they would be able to order one if they exist, or if it's worth the $$ they can make you one.


----------

